# Anyone know what this does?



## CrashEd (Oct 31, 2016)

Noticed this inside my portafter when I first used my Barista Express:









Its a plastic disk that that fits between the Pf and the basket (it's not the silicone backflushing disc as that is separate). Any ideas? No mention of it in the manual although it is removeable.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

To make the basket a pressurised one for use with crap coffee, throw it away and use fresh beans


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

As above, it is used for stale pre-ground floor sweepings.. Bin it if you have a grinder.


----------



## JimL (Sep 6, 2016)

There is one in the Sage DTP too but that machine also comes with 2 baskets, a pressurised and non-pressurised. There is no mention of it in the instruction manual and it would be strange to have something which pressurises the non-pressurised basket?


----------



## CrashEd (Oct 31, 2016)

JimL said:


> There is one in the Sage DTP too but that machine also comes with 2 baskets, a pressurised and non-pressurised. There is no mention of it in the instruction manual and it would be strange to have something which pressurises the non-pressurised basket?


Exactly this. There are presurised and unpressurised baskets with the BE too. Might do some tests with it in and out...


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi @CrashEd i have the duel temp pro sage and from what i thought it was just for distribution of the creme as its being extracted? As the plastic disc slips sit a complete 90 degrees from the spouts.i took mine out ages ago. I may be wrong but thats whats i thought


----------



## CrashEd (Oct 31, 2016)

benjbob said:


> Hi @CrashEd i have the duel temp pro sage and from what i thought it was just for distribution of the creme as its being extracted? As the plastic disc slips sit a complete 90 degrees from the spouts.i took mine out ages ago. I may be wrong but thats whats i thought


Hmm, I hadn't thought about that. Interesting theory.

The main thing is that the consensus seems to be that it should be there for some reason or another. This is good! At least it is 'meant' to be there, rather than be discarded. I'll try with and without and see what happens.


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

CrashEd said:


> Hmm, I hadn't thought about that. Interesting theory.
> 
> The main thing is that the consensus seems to be that it should be there for some reason or another. This is good! At least it is 'meant' to be there, rather than be discarded. I'll try with and without and see what happens.


I havent seen its made any difference but i only ever brew into one cup. Youll have to let me known if i should have it back in lol


----------



## CrashEd (Oct 31, 2016)

benjbob said:


> I havent seen its made any difference but i only ever brew into one cup. Youll have to let me known if i should have it back in lol


Lol, will do!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

That plastic thing is there for thermal stability of the portafilter it has absolutely nothing to do with pressurised or unpressurised baskets.

Its purpose is to help keep the espresso hot if the user hasnt allowed the portafilter to come up to full temperature.

See post #64

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31946&p=430752#post430752


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> That plastic thing is there for thermal stability of the portafilter it has absolutely nothing to do with pressurised or unpressurised baskets.
> 
> Its purpose is to help keep the espresso hot if the user hasnt allowed the portafilter to come up to full temperature.
> 
> ...


See ignore me , I talk crap









Jumbo to the rescue.

To be fair, I was supposed the make mine read like I was asking if it was to pressurise the basket, not to state a fact.


----------



## CrashEd (Oct 31, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> That plastic thing is there for thermal stability of the portafilter it has absolutely nothing to do with pressurised or unpressurised baskets.
> 
> Its purpose is to help keep the espresso hot if the user hasnt allowed the portafilter to come up to full temperature.
> 
> ...


Super - thanks for confirming


----------



## eusty (Dec 6, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> That plastic thing is there for thermal stability of the portafilter it has absolutely nothing to do with pressurised or unpressurised baskets.
> 
> Its purpose is to help keep the espresso hot if the user hasnt allowed the portafilter to come up to full temperature.
> 
> ...


Who doesn't pre-heat their portafilter!


----------

